# anyone on elavil?



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all, I am now off the risperdal and on elavil. Is there anything I show know such as side effects like watery D? My pdoc took me off the risperdal and said that was the wrong medication for me and put me on this one. Does elavil help anyone here? I'm only on 5mg low dose Write Back Soon, Thanks, Leah


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

5 mg is a really low dose. lol







I was on 50 mg of the stuff. I beleive it helped me. I can't be too sure.. I used to be in pain ALL the time, now i'm only in pain some days. so i think it helped me. I'm not too sure. It will take a few weeks to feel any effects of it. I can never remember it's name though, I always call it by it's medical name, Amptriptline


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

I take 25mg a day and it seems to help. I still have IBS days, but maybe not as often or as severe. I also take Kyo-Dophilus (a probiotic) which I think also helps. I am IBS-A.Take care,Joyce


----------

